# Who's a good boy?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3027273/Man-massages-pet-fish-15-MINUTES-day.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Owner claims fish gets frustrated if not stroked daily!

I didnt just say that out loud did I


----------

